# Baker 2 Vegas Run '08



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

This is the weekend for the Law Enforcement Baker To Vegas Run in Southern California. It involves officers from various agencies throughout CA, AZ, NV and others. Each entry is a team of officers followed by trail cars and the runners change off every so many miles - depending on the numbers of runners in their team. I can be an arduous and grouling challenge running at all hours of the day and night through unoccupied desert. You may read about it here:

http://www.bakervegas.com/

The largest teams are LAPD, LASD and CHP. A CHP team has won the event for the past two years.


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

is that creepy Highway Patrolman from Fear and Loathing involved?


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

My agency's team took 4th in our category, running the 120 miles in 17 hours, 11 minutes. We improved nearly an hour over last years time - whoo hooo!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Cuffs - if you want, come on out East again...I'm gonna run a 1/2 marathon this June....(not too sure what I'm thinking)....


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

The 2008 winning team was the Los Angeles Sheriff's Department - Men's Central Jail (LASD-MCJ) at *12:48:12.*

CHP-Sacramento, last year's winners placed second at *12:50:??.* A heck of a run for both teams.

Last year's winning time was *13:03:40*.


----------

